# Colonoscopy + Egd



## 16212 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi, im 18 and i have had ibs for 4 years. I recently went to a new gastro (and he is excellent) and he does not believe i have ibs. So im having a colonoscopy and an egd on thursday. Tomorrow is my liquid diet, magnesium citrate, and movi prep. I am getting more and more nervous about the procedure, mostly i am nervous to be put to sleep, i have never been before. I guess the whole procedure will last about 45 minutes. Does anyone have any advice or anything? Thanks.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

Tiffster said:


> Hi, im 18 and i have had ibs for 4 years. I recently went to a new gastro (and he is excellent) and he does not believe i have ibs. So im having a colonoscopy and an egd on thursday. Tomorrow is my liquid diet, magnesium citrate, and movi prep. I am getting more and more nervous about the procedure, mostly i am nervous to be put to sleep, i have never been before. I guess the whole procedure will last about 45 minutes. Does anyone have any advice or anything? Thanks.


The diet is a nuisance, but the anesthesia is not a problem. I have had much more severe anesthesia --- this is an easy one to get over. You'll be a little tired that evening (although, of course, you are required to post here about the experience, LOL!) but next day you'll be fit as a fiddle. Or as fit as we IBSers ever get.







Angie in Texas, US, wishing you the very best!


----------

